# ??Head Gasket??



## Iczer200sx (May 23, 2002)

with the new found turbo for the 1.6, is there any future for a metal head gasket?? i'm sure we can get the custom parts for the bottom end if we wanna increase boost, but where do we get the better head gasket??


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Iczer200sx said:


> *with the new found turbo for the 1.6, is there any future for a metal head gasket?? i'm sure we can get the custom parts for the bottom end if we wanna increase boost, but where do we get the better head gasket?? *


I can get headgaskets made by Cometic USA. I am a dealer for them. It wouldn't be an issue!


----------



## Iczer200sx (May 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: ??Head Gasket??*



TurbochargedSER said:


> *
> 
> I can get headgaskets made by Cometic USA. I am a dealer for them. It wouldn't be an issue! *


what's your price on that..?? i was lookin' through that site before, but wasn't willing to buy a new stock head gasket, send it in for them to duplicate for their MLS gasket.. sounds good if it eliminates that extra step.. can we get a group deal on this


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Luis!*

I can send you a gasket right now if they need one. A price estimate would be good! Oh and I would like the stock thickness on the gasket as well.


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Luis!*



wes said:


> *I can send you a gasket right now if they need one. A price estimate would be good! Oh and I would like the stock thickness on the gasket as well. *


Most of their Standard MLS gaskets are about $100.00. They offer a High Horsepower gasket which is only ~$20.00 more. There may be an initial fee to get the 1st one made, but I can get it done!


----------

